# Machine polish in Aberdeenshire



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

Hi everyone, been browsin this forum for a while and thought i would sign up  

Just wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction for a machine polish in the Aberdeenshire area?

What kind of price would I be looking at as well?

Thanks, Danny :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

www.polishedbliss.co.uk


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

any ideas on how much they charge?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

hi there i can sort you out mate

www.extremedetail.co.uk


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

xtreme-detail said:


> hi there i can sort you out mate
> 
> www.extremedetail.co.uk


where abouts are you based?


----------



## S-X-I (Sep 6, 2006)

I think you'll have a good few to choose from, theres alot of people from the Aberdeen area on the forum.


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

give me a call on 07749114594


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

xtreme-detail said:


> give me a call on 07749114594


any ideas on a rough price?


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

i need to know what is needed and the size of car will tell you over the phone about prices


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Brazo said:


> www.polishedbliss.co.uk


Cheers Mate, just noticed this now :thumb:


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Did you get the job lol!!


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

not too sure? lol, i've spoke to 2 "Danny's" on the phone over the last few weeks so maybe? 

Cant do every car in Aberdeen though so we'll quite happily let the others do some :thumb:


----------



## Danny (Feb 9, 2007)

not been on here in ages and forgot about this  

will give you both a ring and try and get something sorted out :thumb:


----------

